# I couldn't stop myself



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

This appeared locally on FaceBook marketplace. Exactly what I was looking for at a price I could justify.
I looked at Z sprays but even used they are $5,000. This will help me spread everything on my oversized lot.



















I think I am going to order a Gregson-Clark Spreader Mate for it tomorrow. Thanks Ware!


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Nice! Care to share what it set you back?


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

I gave $1050 for it. The seller delivered it. Milorganite here I come!

www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/137754416969620?surface=product_details

Here was the ad for it. He had a few calls for it after we shook hands over the phone. He should have hosed it off before he took the ad pix because as you can see it sat in the shed a while. But it starts right up and seems to run fine and every thing works except the third hole control which tries to. Something bent or stuck. I will attend to it when things get a little warmer.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Wow! Congrats!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I like it!  I told my wife I wanted a ride on spreader/sprayer just like the guy who does lawns in our neighborhood. She said something about a new roof and peeling plaster in the bathroom. That stuff can wait :lol:


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

I know about bad roofs. That is why my old house was knocked down and a new one built worth triple the price.

My wife is showing amazing good humor about all this. This morning she actually said to me: "I dreamed about you last night. I dreamed you were working with an agronomist guy to develop some kind of hybrid grass seed. You had grass seed in the garage in large sacks on palllets. I looked and went in the house."

I guess I'm talking about the lawn too much. In a few days I think her dream scene will be real, although more likely fertilizer.

After I finish cleaning it up, it will get a large Lawn Forum sticker.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

What. A. Score!!! :shock: 

I sense Gregson Clark will have a surge of business tomorrow.....


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

What's the top speed on that thing?


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Nice find! Congrats!


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

It'll go fairly fast but I didn't spend a lot of time trying full throttle. The seller warned me without fertilizer it likes to wheelie and it did. It has a Kawasaki 180cc 6 hp.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Nice buy.
:thumbup:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Cross-posting this from the meme thread...


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

:rofl:
there was THIS one but the fertilizer bin isn't big enough to sleep in. (CL offer expired)


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

NICE! Congrats gene!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

gene_stl said:


> ...I think I am going to order a Gregson-Clark Spreader Mate for it tomorrow. Thanks Ware!


Double check with them about the Spreader-Mate fit with the Lesco hopper extension installed.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

> The unit will fit into the chariot, will just need some shimming. The tank is molded to fit exactly into the green section. With the taller walls you will just have to bring it up a bit.
> Please let me know if you have any questions.
> Thanks!
> Zack Smith
> Gregson-Clark Spraying Equipment


I will make a 2x4 made insert for it to sit on so it sits high enough.
I have quote in hand and will pull trigger today. I think it will also need an extra fooote of hose to lead to the boom. I am getting the FloJet 5gpm pump and XL Battery.

In an earlier age I DEFINITELY would have built a frankensprayer a la MQ. But since I moved a year ago a lot of my stuff is still in boxes and I also have gotten too old and impatient . Now time and effort are more costly than money.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Is it electric or pull start? If electric no need for an extra battery for the sprayer just hook up some quick disconnects.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

It's a pool start. I suppose I could contact Kawasaki and see if there is an electric start version and just get the generator pieces. Or the whole kit and kaboodle. Order placed


----------

